
Ask HN: What is your best method to learn new things? - tmaly
I have traditionally used book, and now some blogs.  During my drive to work, I use audio books and podcasts.<p>I am looking for rapid techniques to learn new things.  What are some of your best methods?
======
dontJudge
Reading a book is a recipe for procrastination. I just don't have the
willpower to read upfront.

Build an easy 2 hour project in the technology. Like a basic bug tracker. Dive
in knowing _nothing_ , no learning first. Consult google as you go.

I need to build something first, then read little bits here and there.
Eventually sitting down to learn the "proper" way to use the technology.

------
alfonsodev
Cultivating a genuine curiosity for the topic, for me that means be driven by
my own questions in the first place. A side project could be a form of a
question, don't feel guilty for not finishing those projects, some aspects of
the project will answer your question and the other uninteresting parts will
be never finished, and it's fine.

Also I used to read books linearly and the whole thing, recently I'm
experimenting with these other ways from How to read a Book pdf[1] which I saw
posted on HN[2]

[1]
[http://pne.people.si.umich.edu/PDF/howtoread.pdf](http://pne.people.si.umich.edu/PDF/howtoread.pdf)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12209446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12209446)

------
sus_leec
Become a producer of knowledge rather than just a consumer. When you create
new knowledge, you synthesize what is already known and thus learn with a
purpose (vs. being passive). Alternatively, solve a problem. When you identify
a problem that you want to solve you will retain and apply related learning
better than if you are simply reading or listening.

------
sarthakjain
Listening to lectures is a good start. I found that listening to it at 2-3x
speed multiple times works best for me. Skimmimg a variety of articles on the
topic, this helps for understanding the jargon used in the field. Jargon
intimatedes me when I'm reading for a thorough understanding. So if I already
have a flavor of the field it becomes much easier to grasp what is written.
The best method yet is just spending time with people who know a lot about
that field.

------
importantbrian
I don't have a magic solution. I tend to learn best in the typical formal
classroom way. I like to watch lecture, read the material, take notes, and
work practice problems. Ultimately it's the practice that really helps me
learn something. Most things I know really well I know because I had a work
related or personal project that I could use those skills for.

------
cauterized
Come up with a project that you want to complete that requires the thing
you're using. Then work on the project. It'll help you figure out what aspects
to focus on, realize what you don't understand, and become familiar with the
gotchas.

~~~
tmaly
I have taken this exact approach with my side project.

------
tom5
The most efficient way to learn is to find out the original problems that
these new things trying to solve. Learn as much as possible about the historic
context of these problems and solutions. Having this big picture in mind will
enable you to learn much faster and deeper.

Another thing is to apply what you just learned in practice as quick as
possible. That will help convert your new knowledge to ability.

------
bluestreak
It may sound stupid but it works for me. Read, listen, watch something in
relaxed manner before you go to sleep. Problems and information is always
clearer next morning. Doesn't work, too much to learn? Rinse and repeat.

Taking notes as you listen helps too.

------
axon
I read then take notes on what I read, summarizing the concept(s) so I
solidify understanding.

Once I understand the concept(s), I practice these concepts by creating
examples and solving the examples.

Finally I analogize and connect the concept with previous knowledge, i.e.
internet is to spider web and quarternary numeral system is to DNA.
Quarternary numeral is related to decimal numeral system in that they encode
real numbers to limited symbols.

From there you can create small projects to reinforce a combination of
concepts in your brain!

------
bakli
What I typically do is create something, then try to teach how to make that
something to other people. In person is good, but tough. Screencasts and blogs
are great for this.

While teaching, you really get sudden moments of clarity as to why something
is like it is, or why you had to do it this way.

------
bsvalley
carpool

~~~
tmaly
can you elaborate?

~~~
bsvalley
Communicate with other people while driving. You learn a lot!

